# Oscar with white film over eye



## LISSALOO (Nov 30, 2008)

Im interested in finding out why my oscar has white film like substance over its eyes?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

LISSALOO said:


> Im interested in finding out why my oscar has white film like substance over its eyes?


hello and welcome.:-D
i will ask someone to move your question to the "fresh water disease"
section,you will i hope get your help from there.
perhaps you could also add what size tank he is in.
what other fish are in with him.
what is the temperature of his tank.
your water change routine.
what water conditioner you use.
water test results.


----------

